# Patellar Osteochondral Defect Repair(?)



## IRISHCODER (Aug 9, 2011)

Can someone help me with this?  I am trying to provide CPT codes for a surgical prior authorization for a Patellar Osteochondral Defect Repair.  The diagnosis is Left Knee Avulsion Proximal Medial Collateral Ligament. It is to be performed with a Lt Knee Arthroscopy/Chondroplasty and possible cartilage biopsy.  
I believe the surgeon will be performing this part of the surgery as an open procedure.
I have looked at a number of possible codes, but am not certain at this point what is correct. I am only stumped on the Patellar Osteochondral Defect Repair portion, I have the other codes.
Any direction you could provide would be GREATLY appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## scooter1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Take a look at 27415 or 27416


----------

